

Andreessen: Valley statesman, HP's front man - grellas
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/08/11/andreessen-valley-statesman-hps-front-man/?source=yahoo_quote

======
Hume
Suddenly elevated status! Two billion dollar companies and 20 years in the
valley, is the rest of the world really that cut off to condescend like this?

